# Chihuahuas as certified therapy dogs?



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

I do know that Chihuahuas can be excellent little therapy dogs. Do any of you have certified therapy Chis? 

I would love to bring Stella into hospitals or nursing homes. I think she would make people so happy.

So does a dog have to be "certified" in order to visit? And if so, what kinds of tests do we have to go through?

I know Stella needs to work on confidence, for sure... but are there other specific things I would need to work on? Like getting used to wheelchairs, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

As soon as we can get Hope certified we plan for her to become a therapy dog.

She was evaluated and received a perfect recommendation.

First will come Canine Good Citizen certification. Hope will likely get hers in our home since she cannot eat treats others give their dogs at training facilities. Here are links to what is required:
AKC's Canine Good Citizen® (CGC) Program

Canine Good Citizen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Next, she will be registered with Delta Society. Here is their link:
Improving human health through Therapy, Service & Companion animals - Pet Partners

The group explained to me that even though you always see big dogs sitting by a bed side or a wheelchair that small dogs are also important. Some people need to HOLD a dog, not just pet a dog. 

In terms of temperament, Hope is not a barker, has never met a stranger, is fine being held by anyone, is not overly excitable or jumpy and is not a bit skittish nor scared. She will kiss anyone of any size, gender or age.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Do therapy dogs get paid? Or is out of charity? Or does it depends where and which hosp/facility she does therapy?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

therapy dogs are not paid. Pure volunteer work. Zarita is a certified therapy dog. Not working right now. I am through a Chicago local goup, and the national group is Therapy Dogs Inc. I am looking into Delta, as they have all the libraries and hospitals 'wrapped up' so to speak. I have had the dog's certificates and gone through there volunteer course, but no one calls me!! Can't one group work with another? Evidently not. Too bad, their loss!


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> As soon as we can get Hope certified we plan for her to become a therapy dog.
> 
> She was evaluated and received a perfect recommendation.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info!! So the dog would need a CGC first and foremost? According to the Wiki list, you need 100% to pass. Are they generally lenient? Like for instance, if your dog kind of blows it when asked to stay, is it an automatic fail or do they let you try again? 

we would definitely have several things to work on...

Once the dog has the CGC, do you need to take another test to register with Delta Society?

The thing with my girl is that she is a bit shy. She's gotten loads better, but she still does the "crawl" towards new people. She's a bit nervous with meeting new dogs, too. Hopefully, this is something we can overcome.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

susan davis said:


> therapy dogs are not paid. Pure volunteer work. Zarita is a certified therapy dog. Not working right now. I am through a Chicago local goup, and the national group is Therapy Dogs Inc. I am looking into Delta, as they have all the libraries and hospitals 'wrapped up' so to speak. I have had the dog's certificates and gone through there volunteer course, but no one calls me!! Can't one group work with another? Evidently not. Too bad, their loss!


That is a shame! Oh well, I'm sure Therapy Dogs Inc is still a great organization to be a part of. Delta is missing out!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Our therapy dogs here don't require the AKC GCC designation.

I live in Canada however.
Our therapy dogs are handled via a private entity on a volunteer basis.
One of my dogs has gone through the process, it's very easy for the dogs here, but the human counterparts have to pass a security clearance because you have access to people in vulnerable situations. If you have any sort of criminal history you will absolutely be denied.

It took us about 6 weeks to complete all that.
We are just waiting on an assignment


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

My chihuahua is my medical service dog and I think that chis would make great therapy dogs as well.


----------



## ChiliMonsters (Jun 28, 2012)

i don't know what you can use my replay to as I live in Europe. But both adult dogs are reg. therephys dogs at nursing homes. And I hope Dexter will be aprroved when he is old enough (they have to be min. 15 months on the date of the test)

The elderly just LOVE them and it's a joy to see how much the light up by the company of a dog <3









Here is abby in her uniform.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

We just met with trainers today who will start our in-home training next Saturday.

I was surprised to learn (from them) that Delta Society does not like/approve of raw diet. Hopefully, since ZP is still a packaged food it will be okay.

Of course, counting my chickens before they hatch. We have a lot of training and CGC testing to get through before/if we ever get to that step.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats KittyD! Hope you get an assignment soon. Let me know how it goes!

Ooh, a Medical Service dog? What kind of tasks would they do?

I agree Christine- It really is wonderful to see the joy that a dog can bring. Whenever I take my dog with me somewhere, people just can't help but smile- that's what made start thinking about therapy dogs. 

Hope they are okay with the raw you are feeding! Good luck on your training, Karen!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

We have met 3 Chis now who are medical service dogs. 2 can sense when the owner is about to have a seizure. 

Those two owners showed me the badge they each have for the dog. The 3rd we met at our Chihuahua parade and the lady was in a wheelchair and told us the dog (who looked like Eden) was a medical service dog. I did not inquire the specifics. 

Chis are very sensitive and smart dogs!


----------



## ChiliMonsters (Jun 28, 2012)

in Denmark it's not allowed to raw feed service dogs, for health reasons they say.

It wasn't a issue as mine have always been feed dry food


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lilly is a Chi mix. We never got her formally accredited, but she most definitely works as a medical alert dog for my sister, who has epilepsy. She predicts when my sister is going to have a seizure. She will lay down right next to my sister, with her head on her leg and whine, when she senses Michelle is going to have an episode. She will often pace and run to my mom and back to my sister several times. When this happens, we know to put my sister on the floor and protect her head in anticipation of a seizure. Lilly has never been wrong once. The more severe the seizure is, the more she alerts us. Luckily, Michelle's epilepsy is under control now, but Lilly still senses those few times when she does have a seizure.

Lilly, our ten year old Chi mix. She is the best dog in the world! This is an old picture, she's a little grayer now.


----------



## roguethunder (Aug 5, 2011)

I am a part of a group called SCA Society of Creative Anacharonism. It is Midevil renachtments. Have been doing this for about 14 years. When we go to an encampment, Gandalf is allowed because my doctor has signed paperwork. Gandalf lets me know when my blood presure is going up. He gets in my face and acts frantic. He has been my little Service man for about 4 years. I live in Texas so when it is very hot, we stay home. LOL He stays on my lap and is always alert for signs. I also have a friend, also involved that has seisures. The post above described exactly what her little girl does when she is going into a seisure.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh how neat! I've heard of dogs predicting seizures, and I always wonder how they're able to do it. Chis are indeed very sensitive and smart!

Lilly is precious- glad that your sister's seizures are under control. Also glad that she has a dog like that with her. 

Gandalf sounds like such a smart little dog. How amazing that he can pick up on it!


----------

